# Bianchi ...bad Pics.. Id  Help Please.



## Dale Alan (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a chance to buy this one .From the pics it looks a bit rough but you never know whats hiding behind all the ugliness .I am not well versed on Bianchis. I know the pics are bad but that is all I have. Can anyone help with some info ? I was wondering what year,model,components,etc. .  Any idea of a fair offer price ? Thanks for any help.


----------



## morton (Aug 16, 2016)

You might also want to try bikeforums.net   The have a vintage and classic what's it worth section.  Members are very knowledgeable about road bikes.

Yours looks like a winner to me, especially since made in Italy, but 25" frame(?) may hurt value.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks Morton,I will give it a try over there also.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 16, 2016)

looks like Triomphe shifters - that would place it about '85-6
Look for that name on the RD, compare to this groupset
http://velobase.com/ViewGroup.aspx?GroupID=6fcbebf5-b6ea-4beb-8dbb-782865a31640

and people with long legs will say 25" frame improves the value


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks bulldog1935,I was hoping those DT shifters may be a clue . If everything goes as planned I will have it sunday so I can inspect it then. I am not so worried on the size,I purposely seek out tall frames these days. I have sold many between  63 and  68cm in recent history.The taller quality frames seem to be in demand lately,


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 16, 2016)

you're welcome - it is hard to tell in the photo, but compare the component photos to the Velobase link. 
Triomphe was the last campy RD with short cable-pull.  With Croce d'Aune and later, Campy went to the longer cable pull needed for indexing. 
I had this set of Triomphe shifters ($26 at Boulder) first on my Moser with a Shimano 600 EX RD. 



Later upgraded to a Chorus RD and had to get C-record friction shifters with the bigger drum to match the cable pull requirement, though it's the best-shifting I've ever experienced. 

Looks like it will be a fun ride.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 21, 2016)

I posted over at Bikeforums after reading morton's suggestion .I was surprised when I saw Suntour mentioned .I now have the bike home and sure enough it has Suntour shifting . Bike is a little rough but it should look fine when I am done.

Credit to T-Mar for the info on Bikeforums  Quote: The shift levers appear to be the pre-Accushift version of SunTour Sprint, which should make the bicycle a 1986 Brava, which was a lower mid-range model with Formula II tubeset and Aelle forks. SunTour Sprint was used only for the derailleurs and shift levers, with the brakes being Modolo America and Ofmega supplying the crankset, hubs, headset and pedals.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 21, 2016)

I haven't been following Bikeforums C&V for quite a while now, but I'm glad to hear that T-Mar is still there. He is one of the most knowledgeable people on vintage roadbikes that I've come across....A great resource!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 21, 2016)

a nice guy, too

Suntour shifting is a little weird, since their spacing between cogs is not even.
Not complaining, mind you...


----------

